# Mt. Baldy?



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Hey folks. I'm driving down from SF this weekend and i'll be in Upland and would like to climb up Mt.Baldy. Are there any group rides that leaves Saturday or Sunday morning? Does anyone have any ideas about this ride? I've never ridden in this area.

Thanks!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

*Glendora Mountain Road*

My husband and I did the Glendora Mountain Road portion of the climb last 4th of July. I believe it's a 21 mile climb to get to Mt. Baldy Village. The Glendora Mtn. Road part is about 9 miles. Once you get past the 9 mile point you ride along the ridge to Mt. Baldy village. We had to turn back on the ridge because we ran out of food and water. It's a great ride. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## closet roadie (May 1, 2003)

*Mt Baldy*

Mt Baldy is one kick-a$$ ride! If you ride up GMR as stated in the previous post, it is 22 miles to Mt Baldy village (4,200') with a 5% grade and 3,300' elevation gain. If you go down Baldy road and back to the car you'll be right at about 45 - 50 miles.

If you're feeling up to it, go up Baldy road 4 more miles from the village to the ski lifts, which will top out at about 6,500'. The last part is a 15% grade.

If you just go up Baldy road it is about 12.5 miles with 4,600' of gain at about a 7.5% grade.

This site has plenty of details about this and other climbs:

http://www.socalvelo.com/sub/socalclimbs.htm


----------

